# Kingdom Death



## Nytmare (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/poots/kingdom-death-monster?ref=live

Looks pretty good to me.  It's a co-op /horror/survival board game where you're a bunch of unarmed and unarmored humans trying to work together to survive against a string of increasingly more deadly monsters.

I'm hoping that the "leveling up" aspect is something that's supposed to happen within a game, and not something that's supposed to happen between a string of games.


----------



## Deano Calver (Dec 28, 2012)

Its done amazingly well.

Thought the pitch was very good and it usually helps to have lots of semi-clad models.

Still not convinced on the game though, the system seems geared up for cave-man like fight for survival but there also village stuff that hasn't been explained imho


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 28, 2012)

cool looking game - looking forward to it


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I would call that well funded


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2012)

Just upped mine! 

With all the Kickstarters, I hope they also show to GenCon


----------



## Wycen (Jan 4, 2013)

The art and the minis look great.  Especially like the flower knight, the giant baby monster, eh.


----------

